# NetBeans GUI Problem



## afro (19. Sep 2007)

Hi,

ich habe erst vor kurzem NetBeans installiert, da ich das Programm von von einem Kumpel weiterentwickeln wollte.
Der hat mit NetBeans die GUI entworfen.

Wenn ich nun aber mit NetBeans das Programm öffne habe ich den entsprechenden Teil im Code markiert und gesperrt, kann aber den WYSIWYG Editor nicht aufrufen und im Inspector steht auch nichts. Er hat mir nur den Quellcode gegeben, nicht die Dateien die NetBeans erstellt hat.

Ist es möglich die nachträglich zu erzeugen? Ich würde ihn ja fragen aber er ist z. Z. in den USA und nicht erreichbar.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.
Gruß
afro


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2007)

Nein, das geht leider nicht.


----------



## *Hendrik (19. Sep 2007)

Hier gibts was, aber ob das sinnvoll ist oder funktioniert, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## afro (19. Sep 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten, ich werde das Programm mal testen und meine Erfahrung berichten 

Gruß


----------



## afro (19. Sep 2007)

Hmm, das Program ist leider ein Reinfall, die Formulare sind nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Schade.

Gruß
afro


----------

